# Taillight bulb removal/change to leds



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sorry If I missed it, but can someone who has done so share their experience of changing the tailight and backup bulbs to leds? Do you access/remove via the interior panels? Thanks!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Cruzen18 said:


> Sorry If I missed it, but can someone who has done so share their experience of changing the tailight and backup bulbs to leds? Do you access/remove via the interior panels? Thanks!


In my experience, the LEDs I purchased were dimmer than the stock halogen bulbs and weren't very noticeable in the daylight. I found that the brightness difference between the running light and brake light is barely noticeable and is rather unsafe to run the car with. It may have just been the LEDs I purchased, but as for the difference in brightness, I think it has to do with the voltages being configured for filament bulbs and not LEDs. Something to keep in mind. Same thing for the turn signals, they weren't very bright. I did keep the reverse lights however.

Here's a video I made of the LEDs I put in: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5VN1uJLVTg
To get bright LEDs of proper quality that will last, you'll probably need to spend quite a bit of money. The ones I found afterwards and would personally get should I decide to try another upgrade would be from VLEDS


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Appreciate your input, but looking for a gen 2. Want to change the backup bulbs.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Appreciate your input, but looking for a gen 2. Want to change the backup bulbs.


Sedan correct? The reverse lights are on the trunk?






























Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have Diode Dyamics for brake/tail, backup and license plate. I'd say they're brighter than stock. And I didn't even pick the brightest model.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey ChevyGuy, you have any pictures of your lights for comparison?


----------

